# Are Cafe Amore filter coffee beans normally the Rocas?



## DaveMart (Mar 10, 2014)

I have just discovered that apparently there are Amore beans, so that I may be able to duplicate the filter coffee in Cafe Amore in Bristol, which I love!

That will be a blast!

I need to get a grinder first, but then can order beans from here:

http://www.coffeebuyer.co.uk/mall/de...e-Coffee-Beans

Its probably just their Rocas blend, but I will likely order their selection pack so that I can try the different blends.

Can anyone confirm that that is what Cafe Amore use?

Presumably there are lots more elsewhere in the country.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

These do not look like they will be roasted from fresh on order to me . Could be mistaken though.

Am judging this in the fact they supply Nescafé and lavazza product .

try one of the roasters listed on the site.

origin and rave and south west and provide fresh roasted beans at good value prices .


----------



## DaveMart (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm sure that you are right - but if I can make the same as I get in the local Cafe Amore, then it tastes great to me anyway!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DaveMart said:


> I'm sure that you are right - but if I can make the same as I get in the local Cafe Amore, then it tastes great to me anyway!


Ok no problem it there is a world of fresh beans out there , no harm in trying something new.

good luck with your coffee making .

i haven't heard of or tried that cafe , sounds like you really like it .


----------



## DaveMart (Mar 10, 2014)

I just love the coffee.

I am a fan of robust brews, and drink it with their cream.

Its my favorite cuppa, although no doubt I have had what would officially be classed as more upmarket brews elsewhere.


----------



## DaveMart (Mar 10, 2014)

Thinking about it the beans from that site won't be ground to order, but are likely pretty fresh just the same, as they are obviously a catering supply company so will be turning out large quantities daily.

In that sort of supply chain there is no need to have roasted beans hanging around long.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DaveMart said:


> Thinking about it the beans from that site won't be ground to order, but are likely pretty fresh just the same, as they are obviously a catering supply company so will be turning out large quantities daily.
> 
> In that sort of supply chain there is no need to have roasted beans hanging around long.


Some beans like lavazza will have a best buy date of up,to 12 months on the pack.

cafe amore are probably the same

this means they could be sitting there for months before being bought .

I doubt they will me anything like as fresh as a bean roasted for order .

I know you love the taste but in terms of freshness they won't be a patch any of the rosters listed in the rosters thread, whether they turn over sales quickly or not .

thye are a catering company not a roaster .

Enjoy what you buy, but try other stuff when you get the chance.

Try some fresh roasted coffee from a roaster and see if you notice a difference .


----------



## DaveMart (Mar 10, 2014)

Popped in the cafe today.

They get their coffee specially blended from about 9 different beans.

Since their grinder is from Brian Wogan, a Bristol company where I have bought the beans I have at present, I will ask if they can sell me some of the mix, if it is them!

It looks as thought it is a tight kept secret however!


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

a 9 bean blend! wow! Good ole wogan









I'm afraid I'm with Mrboots. By all means enjoy what you enjoy, after all its your taste buds. But definitely give some other roasters a try, Extract are nearby, twoday are also fairly local. I hope you try em, you might never look back!


----------



## DaveMart (Mar 10, 2014)

I certainly have no intention of limiting myself to the Cafe Amore brew, even if I can track it down, but since to date it is the coffee that I prefer out of all of those I have tried it seems worthwhile to look for it and use it some of the time.

I assume that not all of the coffees I have tried elsewhere have been made by incompetents, and no doubt some carefully sourced fresh beans and so on, but the brew from the Cafe, however they make it, remains my favourite.

Mind you, I come from a very odd family!

My nephew is a gourmet cook, and cooks meat very rare, but has been known then to smother it with tomato ketchup, so putting on display his low peasant origins!

Its what yer likes, ain't it?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

true that!

Try Small St Espresso in Bristol if you get a chance too.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

DaveMart said:


> ...Its what yer likes, ain't it?


It is indeed!


----------



## DaveMart (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll give it a go on Monday, when I am always in the town centre.

In most places I drink expresso, it is only in Cafe Amore I drink filter with cream.

I haven't even tried their expresso!

I probably just like drinking cream.

I'll have to try it without all this fooling around adding coffee to it.


----------

